# Name of the Wind



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Name iof the Wind is finally on Kindle (author had no issues with it being Kindlized, was just the publishor delaying it), but is pricey:



Hopefully it will come down soon... the paperback is due to be realesed in April, so if it doesn't come down before then, surely will at that time.

it is a great book and i have the second in the series on pre-order (hardback)...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool....been wanting to read this one. Hope it gets less pricey soon though. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  It was available for Kindle way back when, then disappeared.  I thought it was the author and was ready to boycott him.  I've got to be less reactive.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ya'll are wlecome. I loved the book and yeah, it wasn't the author this time.

I am not sure what his publisher (or Amazon) is doing... I just realized that the mass market paperback has been out for awhile. yet they have a pre-order for a paperback to be released in April (must be a trade one but they usually come out before a mass market)... 

And the kindle version is almost twice the cost of the paperback that has been out almost a year


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome  I've heard great things about this book.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, $14.97 might be on the expensive side for an E-book.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Kind said:


> hmm, $14.97 might be on the expensive side for an E-book.


Especially since the paperback has been out for a year with a cover pirce of $7.99. Could just be a goof and hopefully will be fixed/lowered soon


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Spoiler alert!!!!



Spoiler



They call the wind Mariah.





Spoiler



Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Spoiler alert!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! You beat me to it!

And I hated Paint Your Wagon.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

TM said:


> ya'll are wlecome. I loved the book and yeah, it wasn't the author this time.
> 
> I am not sure what his publisher (or Amazon) is doing... I just realized that the mass market paperback has been out for awhile. yet they have a pre-order for a paperback to be released in April (must be a trade one but they usually come out before a mass market)...
> 
> And the kindle version is almost twice the cost of the paperback that has been out almost a year


Can I ask how you know it was the publisher and not the author?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> DAMN! You beat me to it!
> 
> And I hated Paint Your Wagon.


No. WAY!!!! I NEVER beat you on stuff like this! rofl, I have to mark today down on my calendar. omg, this is the first time I've laughed all day.

/threadjack. As you were.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Can I ask how you know it was the publisher and not the author?


I read his blog (and e-mail him) and he had never had a problem going to Kindle format... This is also his first book... and he is still just giddy people like and read it, however they do. He is funny and seems like a big, loveable geek... and he doesn't have the "big head" or "take himself to seriously" that some authors do.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay - i jut checked this again, and the price is now down to $7.19


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> DAMN! You beat me to it!
> 
> And I hated Paint Your Wagon.


I didn't hate the stage musical, but the movie was a real stinker. Clint Eastwood, Jean Seberg and Lee Marvin singing, actually one fo those howler unintentionally funny movies. Harve Presnell's "They Call the Wind Mariah" was the best part.

We now return to the original subject.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

TM said:


> Okay - i jut checked this again, and the price is now down to $7.19


Beautiful...thanks for keeping us updated, TM!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

TM said:


> Especially since the paperback has been out for a year with a cover pirce of $7.99. Could just be a goof and hopefully will be fixed/lowered soon


they are totally fubaring the price. NOW the paperback is over $10. Methinks they have someone new working on their Amazon content


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> they are totally fubaring the price. NOW the paperback is over $10. Methinks they have someone new working on their Amazon content


The one you can pre-oder? I think that is a trade paperback... which usually comes out before the massmarket, but the massmarket one has been out for a year. Who knows what they are doing...

I had also pre-ordered the next in the series awhile ago, and now you can't do that...


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried to read that book but i just couldn't get into it.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

It's 10.88 right now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As TM pointed out, that's for the trade paperback pre-order version.  The regular mass market paperback is still $7.99 (and in stock), and Kindle version is still $7.19.  You can tell the $10.88 version is trade (the larger size paperback) because the publisher is DAW Trade, where the mass market publisher is just DAW.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

First off, this was an incredibly awesome book to read, especially as a debut novel. It is hands down the best fantasy novel I have read within the past 5 years, and easily in my top 10.  Also, the trade paperback in April is probably a cross-promotional thing looking for sales because that's about when the second book is finally supposed to come out, about the same time as A Dance with Dragons.

Also, the author is a really cool person and very active on the internet scene. I wrote a review for this book over on the Visual Bookshelf on Facebook and the next day he sent me a friend request. It was impressive.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

FSkornia said:


> First off, this was an incredibly awesome book to read, especially as a debut novel. It is hands down the best fantasy novel I have read within the past 5 years, and easily in my top 10. Also, the trade paperback in April is probably a cross-promotional thing looking for sales because that's about when the second book is finally supposed to come out, about the same time as A Dance with Dragons.
> 
> Also, the author is a really cool person and very active on the internet scene. I wrote a review for this book over on the Visual Bookshelf on Facebook and the next day he sent me a friend request. It was impressive.


It really uis awesome for first book... and i do love the way he is telling the story. Unique.

And yeah, he is a opretty cool guy... he blogs usually makes me laugh.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

FSkornia said:


> Also, the trade paperback in April is probably a cross-promotional thing looking for sales because that's about when the second book is finally supposed to come out, about the same time as A Dance with Dragons.


If you mean George R.R. Martin's book, it's been pushed back...again...to September now (for now). Just FYI. 

Thanks for the additional review on Name of the Wind, it's gotten so many great reviews for a first book and I'm looking forward to reading it. I ran across it last year when I was just surfing around Amazon through the "customers who bought this, also bought this" links (don't even remember what I started with to get to it) and thought it sounded good, and even bought the paper book, but bought my Kindle before I got around to reading it and have read so few of the paper books that were left when Serenity made her appearance... LOL Being such a large paper book, I decided to go ahead and pony up the additional bucks for the Kindle version, just have to get to it amongst all the other books waiting to be read!


----------

